
Show HN: Ranking Your University Using PageRank on Wikipedia - turtlesoup
http://blog.argteam.com/coding/university-ranking-wikipedia/
======
jamessb
It would be interesting to compare your ranking to that obtained by simply
sorting by the number of alumni with their own wikipedia articles.

------
jmduke
Heh, this is pretty interesting -- with the caveat that this really only makes
sense as a ranking for _research_ institutions (which I think the author
addresses quite nicely in his definition of 'contribution to world
knowledge'.)

Related note: at what point do we expect to see things like Udacity and
Coursera to appear in the USNWR college rankings?

~~~
cosbynator
I've actually computed a PageRank vector for all articles in Wikipedia. If you
are interested, Coursera is about 0.0013% of Harvard which would put it very
close to the bottom of the ranking.

